# adjustable diagram?



## bjl97sen (May 25, 2003)

i searched for a pic but couldnt find one, can anyone post up a pic of FRONT agx adjustable knob shots, showing the diagram of what direction 1 points to, where 2 points to, etc. my knobs dont have 1-4, and i need a pic of others that have the agx's so i can go off from that, i currently have agx for a 97 b14 sentra, if possible both left and right side, if they are the same let me know please? again just the front knobs. ive tryed moving and see but they always feel different on each side.. easy to notice, please help. thx.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey man were going to meet up possibly this friday or saturday you can check out how the settings compare. Mine are for a B13 but im sure they are the same. check out the thread if you havent seen it http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=3933&page=73&pp=15


----------

